

Touchcast: A mix of TV and the web [video] - kartikt
http://www.touchcast.com/

======
sebkomianos
How come this doesn't have a hundred of votes already, it's a very good step
towards interactivity.

~~~
Mamady
because it wasn't posted by someone with huge HN karma or a YC company.

